# ακάλυπτος



## georgago (Jul 6, 2011)

Πως μεταφραζεται ο ακαλυπος στα αγγλικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2011)

Τι είναι ο ακάλυπος πέρα από ακάλυπτος χωρίς το τ; Δώσε μας ένα παράδειγμα χρήσης...


----------



## psifio (Jul 7, 2011)

Ακάλυπτος χώρος ίσως;


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2011)

Βαριέμαι να περιμένω. Αρχίζω από το ουσιαστικό:
*ακάλυπτος (χώρος)* = open space
*ακάλυπτη επιταγή* = 

Ο επόμενος μπορεί να δώσει απόδοση για την _επιταγή_ και να προτείνει την επόμενη σημασία. Ή να προσθέσει στα προηγούμενα.


----------



## Geysser (Jul 7, 2011)

ακαλυπτη επιταγή = bounced cheque (check) (?)


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2011)

Και *rubber cheque* και *bad cheque*. Ωραία, αλλά πού είναι η επόμενη σημασία; :)

*ακάλυπτες λακκούβες* =


----------



## Geysser (Jul 7, 2011)

Μαλλον uncovered puddles
Ακάλυπτος (στρατιώτης)=;


----------



## Philip (Jul 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> *ακάλυπτες λακκούβες* =


 
potholes. Όταν καλύπτονται, δεν είναι λακκούβες πια. /pedantry

καλά, open potholes, αν επιμένεις. Αλλά λίγες οι Googlιές.


----------



## Geysser (Jul 7, 2011)

Αποσύρω το puddle...(θελω και C2, τρομάρα μου!)
Pothole σκέτο...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2011)

Γεωργακάς:
*ακάλυπτος, -η, -ο *[akáliptos] (L) *(1) not covered, uncovered, open* (syn ασκέπαστος, ανοιχτός) _~ χώρος, ακάλυπτες επιφάνεις | τα περισσότερα δάπεδα έμειναν ακάλυπτα most of the floors were left uncovered (in an archeological site) | ~ οχετός open top culvert | ~ υπόνομος open sewer | ακάλυπτο πηγάδι (L φρέαρ) open well_. *(a) not hidden, unveiled, uncovered, bare* (syn ασκέπαστος, γυμνός) _ακάλυπτη κεφαλή | με το ακάλυπτο το κεφάλι bareheaded | είχε το στήθος ακάλυπτo she was topless | ακάλυπτο πρόσωπο unveiled face | γυμνό, ακάλυπτο το ελληνικό τοπίο | φορεί πέπλο και ιμάτιο με ακάλυπτο μόνο το δεξί μέρος του στήθους (Karouzou)_. *(b) roofless, unroofed [of building]* (syn αστέγαστος, ξέσκεπος, χωρίς σκεπή or στέγη) _ακάλυπτο σπίτι_. *(2) *_milit_ *without cover, unsupported against the enemy's fire, unprotected by natural or artificial cover, without a protective umbrella, exposed to attack* (syn χωρίς προκάλυμμα, χωρίς κάλυψη) _η χώρα περίμενε πίσω ακάλυπτη | ακάλυπτο μέτωπο uncovered front | ακάλυπτο πλευρό exposed flank | μια ελληνική μοίρα του ορειβατικού σχεδόν ακάλυπτη | το σύνταγμα προχωρεί ακάλυπτο | ακάλυπτη κίνηση uncovered movement | ακάλυπτη προσπέλαση uncovered or open air approach_. *(3) unshielded, not taken care of* _πολλοί υπερασπιστές στέκονταν ακάλυπτοι επάνω στα ερείπια των τειχών (Vacalop) | ο νόμος καλύπτει κατά κάποιον τρόπο όσα ο ιδιώτης αφίνει ακάλυπτα_. *(4)* *unconcealed, open, direct* (syn απροκάλυπτος, ανοιχτός) _(οι σάτιρες) συχνά … έφταναν και ως την ακάλυπτη απειλή (Dimaras)_. *(5) based on, or offering, no collateral or guarantee, of debtor *_ο οφειλέτης είναι ~_. *(a) having insufficient collateral in precious metals, esp gold, of paper money *_ακάλυπτο χαρτονόμισμα_. *(b) without collateral in assets or in bank deposits* (syn χωρίς αντίκρυσμα) _ακάλυπτο δάνειο on insufficient funds, *rubber check, bad check* (Brit *dud cheque*)_. [fr AG ἀκάλυπτος, cpd w. AG καλυπτός]


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2011)

Ούτε ένα παιχνίδι δεν μπορείς να παίξεις πια εδώ μέσα...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2011)

Κοραής:
*ακάλυπτ|ος* _[ak'aλiptos] επθ_ *-η,-ο* 
¤ υπόνομος, πηγάδι • ξεσκέπαστος = *not covered *
*= bareheaded* ◊ _Είχαν αφήσει τα κεφάλια τους ακάλυπτα, απροστάτευτα από τη βροχή. = They were bareheaded, unprotected against the rain._ 
*= unbuilt* ◊ _Μεγάλο μέρος του οικοπέδου έχει μείνει ακάλυπτο. = A large part of the building plot has remained open land._ 
*= uncovered, unprotected* ◊ _Μετά την υποχώρηση του ιππικού, οι στρατιώτες έμειναν ακάλυπτοι. = After the retreat of the cavalry, the soldiers were left unprotected._ 
*= unprotected* ◊ _Ο νόμος δεν πρέπει να αφήνει ακάλυπτο τον εργαζόμενο σε κανένα ζήτημα. = The law should not leave the employee unprotected in any matter. _
• ασυμπλήρωτος, κενός *= unfilled* ◊_ Παρά την πρόσληψη αναπληρωτών καθηγητών υπάρχουν ακόμα ακάλυπτες θέσεις. = Despite the appointment of many supply teachers, there are still posts unfilled._ 
*= uncovered* ◊ _Άφησε ακάλυπτες πολλές πλευρές του ζητήματος. = He left many aspects of the issue uncovered. _
¤ επιταγή *= bad* ◊ _Εξέδωσε ακάλυπτες επιταγές. = He wrote bad cheques._ 
(ως ουσ αρσ) = *open ground/area*


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2011)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, το καλωσόρισμά μου στον Geysser (δεν πρόκαμα χτες). :)



Geysser said:


> ακαλυπτη επιταγή = bounced cheque (check) (?)



Και dud cheque. 



Geysser said:


> [...] Ακάλυπτος (στρατιώτης)=;



ασκεπής: bareheaded (soldier). Η πλάκα είναι ότι ο γκούγκλης προτείνει beheaded soldier.

Να μην ξεχάσουμε και τον Ακάλυπτο, εδώ φερέγγυο:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2011)

Εγώ προτείνω να περιμένουμε τον georgago να μας πει τι ακριβώς θέλει, γιατί νομίζω ότι δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα να δώσουμε όλες τις πιθανές και απίθανες μεταφράσεις, συνάψεις και μεταφράσεις αυτών του «ακάλυπτου».


----------



## Geysser (Jul 7, 2011)

daeman said:


> Η πλάκα είναι ότι ο γκούγκλης προτείνει beheaded soldier.



Κι ο γκούγκλης κάνει τα παλαβά του ώρες-ωρες (thanks για το καλωσορισμα!)
Παντως ενα δίκιο το έχει η Palavra. Αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι, δεν βλέπω να τελειώνουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι γιατί νομίζω ότι ο Ζαζ μάς πήρε το παιχνίδι από τα χέρια ακριβώς επειδή εξάντλησε το θέμα;


----------



## Geysser (Jul 7, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το συνεχίσουμε! Με αρέσει!:woot:


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2011)

Μπορείς να αρχίσεις ένα καινούργιο για τον *λόγο*.


----------



## Thomais (Jun 27, 2019)

*ακαλυπτος*



georgago said:


> Πως μεταφραζεται ο ακαλυπος στα αγγλικά;



η ερώτησή σας υποψιάζομαι ότι εχει να κάνει με τον ακάλυπτο χώρο κτηρίου. 
Ημετάφραση ειναι "vacant site"


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2019)

...
*Vacant site*

5. (1) In this Part, a site is a vacant site if—
(a) in the case of a site consisting of residential land—
(i) the site is situated in an area in which there is a need for housing,
(ii) the site is suitable for the provision of housing, and

F2 [ (iii) the site, or the majority of the site is —
(I) vacant or idle, or
(II) being used for a purpose that does not consist solely or primarily of the provision of housing or the development of the site for the purpose of such provision, provided that the most recent purchase of the site occurred —
(A) after it became residential land, and
(B) before, on or after the commencement of section 63 of the Planning and Development (Amendment) Act 2018. ]

and

(b) in the case of a site consisting of regeneration land—
(i) the site, or the majority of the site, is vacant or idle, and
(ii) the site being vacant or idle has adverse effects on existing amenities or reduces the amenity provided by existing public infrastructure and facilities (within the meaning of section 48 of the Act of 2000) in the area in which the site is situated or has adverse affects on the character of the area.

(2) In this section—
“site” means any area of land exceeding 0.05 hectares identified by a planning authority in its functional area but does not include any structure that is a person’s home;

“home”, in relation to a person, means a dwelling in which the person ordinarily resides (notwithstanding any periods during which the dwelling is vacant) and includes any garden or portion of ground attached to and usually occupied with the dwelling or otherwise required for the amenity or convenience of the dwelling.

URBAN REGENERATION AND HOUSING ACT 2015 REVISED, Updated to 1 November 2018 (Ireland)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2019)

Thomais said:


> Ημετάφραση ειναι "vacant site"



Vacant site, όπως φαίνεται και από το παραπάνω ποστ του Δαιμάνου, θα πει «άδειο οικόπεδο» ή «μη κατειλημμένος χώρος». Φυσικά, μπορούμε να πούμε «μη κατειλημμένος χώρος» για τον ακάλυπτο, όμως πρόκειται απλώς για περιγραφή.


----------

